# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Σας επηρεαζουν αυτά που ακουτε στην τηλεόραση;

## Antonis8

Εεε, σε μια εκπομπη λεει για έναν νεαρό, που επαθε ανακοπη απο ανευρισμα. Το συμπτωμα του ηταν ότι ζαλιζοταν και είχε στεναχωρηθει και ανέβασε πιεση 25.

----------


## geodim

πίεση 25? ουάου 

ε ναι, άμα ακούς τέτοια λογικό να επηρεάζεσαι κάπως

----------


## Antonis8

Ετσι λεγαν. Εμένα αυτό που με αγχωσε περισσότερο είναι που είπαν ότι έγινε επειδή είχε στεναχωρηθει και βιωνε περιοδο άγχους λόγω ασθένειας της μητέρας του. Αυτά τα ξαφνικά σε νεαρούς ανθρωπτους με αγχωνουν πάρα πολύ.

----------


## thlimenamatia

συγνωμη αλλα θεωρω καπως αναισθητους οσους δεν τους ενοχλει γενικα ολο αυτο που γινεται. δηλαδη βλεπουμε καθε μερα αυτοκτονιες, ανακοπες, σκοτωμους, τροχαια, καρκινους και το χειροτερο νεαρες ηλικιες. φυσικα προσωπικα επηρεαζομαι. εχω πολλους μηνες που στεναχωριεμαι παρα πολυ και νιωθω τον οργανισμο μου να εξασθενει και ψυχολογικα βρισκομαι στον πατο. τι να πουμε απλα λεω ας ξημερωσει ο θεος την επομενη μερα και βλεπουμε και κανουμε. οτι ερθει.

----------


## Antonis8

Εμένα με επηρεασε η απουσία συμπτωματων σε κάτι τόσο σοβαρό. Απο τότε που το ακουσα σκέφτομαι ότι θα παθω το ίδιο.

----------


## Biliskov

Φίλε μολις πριν λιγο διάβασα ενα άρθρο για έναν 22χρονο που πέθανε στον ύπνο του. Το παλικάρι πήγε στην φιέστα του ΠΑΟΚ στον λευκό Πύργο μετα γύρισε σπιτι και πέθανε στον ύπνο του. Μολις πριν λιγο το διάβασα και λένε μαλλον για επιπλοκες στην καρδιά του. Με εχει επειρεασει πολυ αυτο. Ειναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό. Τωρα με κανει να νομιζω μηπως εχω και εγω κατι και δεν το έχουν βρει με τόσα συμπτώματα και ταχυκαρδίες που εχω! Φοβάμαι επίσης να κοιμηθω. Πράγματι μας επειρεαζουν πολυ αυτα που ακούμε και βλέπουμε!

----------


## Macgyver

H τηλεοραση ειναι σκουπιδι ........ και δεν βλεπω ποτε ειδησεις , επιδιδονται σε ακρατη τρομολαγνεια .....αλητες του κερατα ....

----------


## Antonis8

> H τηλεοραση ειναι σκουπιδι ........ και δεν βλεπω ποτε ειδησεις , επιδιδονται σε ακρατη τρομολαγνεια .....αλητες του κερατα ....




Εννοω γενικά αν ακουσετε/διαβασετε/μαθετρε τέτοιου είδους ειδήσεις που αφορούν ασθένειες.

----------


## Antonis8

> Φίλε μολις πριν λιγο διάβασα ενα άρθρο για έναν 22χρονο που πέθανε στον ύπνο του. Το παλικάρι πήγε στην φιέστα του ΠΑΟΚ στον λευκό Πύργο μετα γύρισε σπιτι και πέθανε στον ύπνο του. Μολις πριν λιγο το διάβασα και λένε μαλλον για επιπλοκες στην καρδιά του. Με εχει επειρεασει πολυ αυτο. Ειναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό. Τωρα με κανει να νομιζω μηπως εχω και εγω κατι και δεν το έχουν βρει με τόσα συμπτώματα και ταχυκαρδίες που εχω! Φοβάμαι επίσης να κοιμηθω. Πράγματι μας επειρεαζουν πολυ αυτα που ακούμε και βλέπουμε!





Μηπως είχε καποιο προβλημα που δεν ήξερε;

----------


## Macgyver

> Εννοω γενικά αν ακουσετε/διαβασετε/μαθετρε τέτοιου είδους ειδήσεις που αφορούν ασθένειες.


Οχι βεβαια , ειπαμε οτι η τηλεοραση επιδιδεται στην τρομολαγνεια .......... δεν εχω αρρωστοφοβια , και δεν δινω πενταρα ποιος σκοτωσε ποιον ................... θαλλαξει η ζωη μου με το να μαθω ποιοος σκοτωσε ποιον ? 

μονο ευχαριστες ειδησεις θα μενδιεφεραν , εχουμε εγκληματικοτητα , ε , και ? 

παντως γενικα αποφευγω δελτια ειδησεων ..........


η τι ειπε ο Τσιπρας η ο Μητσοτακης ? και οι δυο αχρηστα υποκειμενα ......
καλη σου μερα ......παντα φιλικα .....

----------


## Antonis8

Απευθυνομαι προφανως σε άτομα που έχουν αρρωστοφοβια.

----------


## Macgyver

> Απευθυνομαι προφανως σε άτομα που έχουν αρρωστοφοβια.


Οντως . λαθος μου που ενεπλακην .......

----------


## Biliskov

> Μηπως είχε καποιο προβλημα που δεν ήξερε;


Δεν ξέρουν. Πήγε το παιδί στην φιέστα γύρισε σπιτι και πέθανε στον ύπνο του απλά. Το άρθρο γράφει οτι λένε ίσως για επιπλοκή στην καρδιά του. Δεν ειναι σίγουροι ούτε αυτοι. Ανεπιβεβαίωτα το είπαν απλά περιμένουν την νεκροψία για να σιγουρευτούν. Όπως και να χει αυτα τα συγκεκριμένα άρθρα/ειδησεις μας επειρεαζουν!

----------


## Vox

> Εεε, σε μια εκπομπη λεει για έναν νεαρό, που επαθε ανακοπη απο ανευρισμα. Το συμπτωμα του ηταν ότι ζαλιζοταν και είχε στεναχωρηθει και ανέβασε πιεση 25.


Δεν έχω τηλεόραση. Αλλά και να είχα, τέτοιες «ειδήσεις» δε θα με επηρέαζαν γιατί από τη μια δίνουν το γεγονός (θάνατος) αλλά από την άλλη μόνο ένα πολύ μικρό μέρος των συνθηκών (δε γίνεται και διαφορετικά). Επομένως συμπέρασμα δε βγαίνει. Δε θα υπήρχε λοιπόν περίπτωση να βασανίζω τον εαυτό μου με τέτοιες σκέψεις.

----------


## Biliskov

Ρε παιδιά λίγη ωρα αν κάτσω όρθιος με κόβονται τα πόδια και με πιάνουν ταχυκαρδίες. Αυτο δεν ειναι σημάδι προβλήματος με την καρδιά; Καθόμουν να κανω ενα φαι και με κόβονται οι γάμπες και ταχυκαρδίες.

----------


## geodim

Σαν τι πρόβλημα νομίζεις οτι είναι, οξύ (πχ έμφραγμα) ή χρόνιο (πχ καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια) ?

----------


## Antonis8

> Ρε παιδιά λίγη ωρα αν κάτσω όρθιος με κόβονται τα πόδια και με πιάνουν ταχυκαρδίες. Αυτο δεν ειναι σημάδι προβλήματος με την καρδιά; Καθόμουν να κανω ενα φαι και με κόβονται οι γάμπες και ταχυκαρδίες.





Βάλε ένα χόλτερ ρε φιλαράκι, ειλικρινά. Αυτό που εσύ λες ταχυκαρδία μπορεί να μην είναι και τίποτα και να είναι ιδέα σου. Εγώ έχω βάλει τρεις φορές και τις ημερες που ένιωθα ότι έχω αμέτρητες έκτακτες δεν είχα καμία τελικά. Από κει και πέρα στα είπαμε εκατό φορές. Κι εγώ όταν πίστευα ότι έχω καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια, πήγαινα μέχρι το μπάνιο και ένιωθα ταχυκαρδίες και δύσπνοια. Δεν τα νιώθω πια όμως γιατί σταμάτησα να πιστεύω ότι έχω καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια και πιστεύω ότι θα πάθω ανακοπή ξαφνικά. Όταν πίστευα ότι μπορεί να κάνω κoλπικη μαρμαρυγή, ήμουν όλη μέρα με το χέρι στους παλμους και ήμουν βέβαιος ότι έκανα αρρυθμίες. Το σώμα επηρεάζεται από τις σκέψεις μας. Ό,τι λέει ο εγκέφαλος κάνει. Σταμάτα να το σκέφτεσαι όλη μέρα. Ποιος μιλάει βέβαια. Εγώ σήμερα είμαι με δύο ώρες ύπνο και αν δεν είχα πάρει και λίγο ζάναξ θα τα είχα παίξει από το άγχος. Φοβάμαι ότι θα κάνω έκτακτες και ότι θα πάθω κάτι επειδή δεν κοιμήθηκα. Δεν παλεύεται. Πλέον αποφάσισα να πάρω αγωγή και θα σε συμβούλευα να το ψάξεις κι εσύ. Εγώ περιμένω να μιλήσω με την ενδοκρινολόγο μου και θα ξεκινήσω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά να συνέλθω από αυτές τις έμμονες ιδέες.

----------


## Vaper

Η γνώμη μου μην ταυτίζεσαι με αυτά πεσ μου έναν άνθρωπο που δεν έχει πέραση περιόδους έντονου άγχους στην ζωή του? Έπαθε κάτι? Όχι το ανέβρασμα είναι πιθανόν να είναι και κληρονομικό η να είχε προδιάθεση να το παθει και απλά το άγχος το ενεργοποίησε

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Φίλε μολις πριν λιγο διάβασα ενα άρθρο για έναν 22χρονο που πέθανε στον ύπνο του. Το παλικάρι πήγε στην φιέστα του ΠΑΟΚ στον λευκό Πύργο μετα γύρισε σπιτι και πέθανε στον ύπνο του. Μολις πριν λιγο το διάβασα και λένε μαλλον για επιπλοκες στην καρδιά του. Με εχει επειρεασει πολυ αυτο. Ειναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό. Τωρα με κανει να νομιζω μηπως εχω και εγω κατι και δεν το έχουν βρει με τόσα συμπτώματα και ταχυκαρδίες που εχω! Φοβάμαι επίσης να κοιμηθω. Πράγματι μας επειρεαζουν πολυ αυτα που ακούμε και βλέπουμε!


Έπαθα ακριβώς το ίδιο με εκείνον τον ευζωνα που πέθανε ξαφνικά κ δεν βρίσκουν τι είχε και ενώ είχε κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις δεν είχε τίποτα το μόνο που είχε ήταν κούραση κατι που έχω κι εγώ πολύ καιρό τώρα. Κ που είπαν ότι σηκώθηκε κ μετά κατέρρευσε μου δημιούργησε φοβια να σηκωθώ απ το κρεβάτι.

----------


## Antonis8

> Έπαθα ακριβώς το ίδιο με εκείνον τον ευζωνα που πέθανε ξαφνικά κ δεν βρίσκουν τι είχε και ενώ είχε κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις δεν είχε τίποτα το μόνο που είχε ήταν κούραση κατι που έχω κι εγώ πολύ καιρό τώρα. Κ που είπαν ότι σηκώθηκε κ μετά κατέρρευσε μου δημιούργησε φοβια να σηκωθώ απ το κρεβάτι.




Οποτε μηπως η κούραση όντως δημιουργεί προβλήματα; Πραγματικα, δεν ξερει τι να σκεφτεί κανείς με κάτι τετοια.

----------


## vickie_victoria

Τι να σου πω δεν ξέρω κάνεις δεν ξέρει..

----------


## vickie_victoria

Το πιο πιθανό είναι αυτά τα άτομα που πεθαίνουν ξαφνικά από καρδιά ενώ δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να έχουν σύνδρομα αιφνιδιου θανατου τα οποία είναι κληρονομικα δεν έχουν καθόλου συμπτώματα είναι από μετάλλαξη γονιδίων κ η πρώτη τους εκδήλωση είναι ο θάνατος. Είναι κυρίως σε αντρες κάτω των 35 ετών και συνήθως το έχουν κ συγγενείς 1ου βαθμού. Τα μόνα συμπτώματα που μπορεί να εμφανίσει είναι η λιποθυμία κατά την κούραση κ την άσκηση και γενικα οι συγκοπες όχι ταχυπαλμιες κτλ. Κ στη νεκροψία δεν φαίνεται τίποτα γτ έχει να κάνει με βραχυκύκλωμα του ηλεκτρικού συστήματος της καρδιάς προκαλεί κοιλιακή μαρμαρυγη κ μετά δεν φαίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## vickie_victoria

Γενικά οι ανακοπες ειναι αποτέλεσμα καρδιοπαθειας όπως ανεπάρκεια εμφραγμα μυοκαρδιτιδας περικαρδιτιδας ενδοκαρδιτιδας στεφανιαίας νόσου ισχαιμιας και ηλεκτρικών διαταραχων των διαυλων δηλ πολύ μεγάλες η πολύ μικρές τιμές καλίου κ νατρίου στο αίμα. Μετά μπορεί να προκληθεί από ασφυξία η ηλεκτροπληξία.

----------


## Antonis8

> Το πιο πιθανό είναι αυτά τα άτομα που πεθαίνουν ξαφνικά από καρδιά ενώ δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να έχουν σύνδρομα αιφνιδιου θανατου τα οποία είναι κληρονομικα δεν έχουν καθόλου συμπτώματα είναι από μετάλλαξη γονιδίων κ η πρώτη τους εκδήλωση είναι ο θάνατος. Είναι κυρίως σε αντρες κάτω των 35 ετών και συνήθως το έχουν κ συγγενείς 1ου βαθμού. Τα μόνα συμπτώματα που μπορεί να εμφανίσει είναι η λιποθυμία κατά την κούραση κ την άσκηση και γενικα οι συγκοπες όχι ταχυπαλμιες κτλ. Κ στη νεκροψία δεν φαίνεται τίποτα γτ έχει να κάνει με βραχυκύκλωμα του ηλεκτρικού συστήματος της καρδιάς προκαλεί κοιλιακή μαρμαρυγη κ μετά δεν φαίνεται τίποτα.


Συγκοπη δηλαδή χαμηλοι παλμοι; γιατί εγώ έχω κατά βάση χαμηλούς παλμους. 


Ναι, η κούραση είναι πολυ γενικολογο συμπτωμα, λογικό να αγχωνομαστε. Εγώ μετα απο εντονο περπατημα πολλων χιλιομέτρων μπορει να νιώθω ζάλη και ατονία. Αλλα εχω κάνει δυο τεστ κοπωσεως και βγήκαν οκ.


Στην περιπτωση του ευζωνα και σε άλλους που είναι και αθλητές, μου κανει εντυπωση, αφού συνήθως κάνουν συχνά τσεκ απ. Μπορει βέβαια να είναι κάτι του στυλ ενδοκαρδιτιδα που μπορει να ανάπτυχθει πολυ γρήγορα,ή να μην είχαν κανει όλες τις εξετάσεις,πχ χολτερ που θα επιανε πιθανως καποια μη φυσιολογική αρρυθμια.


Εγώ καλλιο έχω σχετικά χαμηλό. Και νατριο. Μου είχε γράψει συμπληρωμα ο γιατρός και ανέβηκε λίγο αλλά γενικά είναι χαμηλό. Λες να παθω κάτι;

----------


## Antonis8

Συγνώμη προς τους διαχειριστές,αλλά με αγχωνει αυτο που κάνετε. Που πατε συνέχεια τα θέματα; Συζητουσαμε κάτι πολυ σημαντικό. Τουλάχιστον να ενημερωνετε και σε ποια ενότητα τα βαζετε.

----------


## Biliskov

> Έπαθα ακριβώς το ίδιο με εκείνον τον ευζωνα που πέθανε ξαφνικά κ δεν βρίσκουν τι είχε και ενώ είχε κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις δεν είχε τίποτα το μόνο που είχε ήταν κούραση κατι που έχω κι εγώ πολύ καιρό τώρα. Κ που είπαν ότι σηκώθηκε κ μετά κατέρρευσε μου δημιούργησε φοβια να σηκωθώ απ το κρεβάτι.


Αυτό ακριβώς. Το θέμα ειναι για αυτα που ακούμε και βλέπουμε γενικά. Εγω μολις ειδα το θέμα πριν λιγο είχα διαβάσει και αυτο το άρθρο. Αν ήξερα οτι ήταν απο καρδιά η κατι τέτοιο δεν θα το άνοιγα καν. Λογικό ειναι μεσα σε αυτον τον χαμο που εγινε να υπάρχει κάποιος που να έπαθε κατι. Ήταν τόσος κόσμος που και να Πάθαινες κατι μεχρι να σε βγάλουν απο εκει αστο ξεχνα το. Αλλα διάβασα οτι το παιδί πήγε σπιτι κοιμήθηκε και δεν ξύπνησε. Κατι τέτοια ειναι που μας επειρεαζουν. Τωρα η περίπτωση μου εμένα ειναι διαφορετική. Δεν χρειάζεται να ακούσω κατι για να με πιάσουν αυτα, απλώς αυτο με αγχώνει περισσότερο!

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Συγκοπη δηλαδή χαμηλοι παλμοι; γιατί εγώ έχω κατά βάση χαμηλούς παλμους. 
> 
> 
> Ναι, η κούραση είναι πολυ γενικολογο συμπτωμα, λογικό να αγχωνομαστε. Εγώ μετα απο εντονο περπατημα πολλων χιλιομέτρων μπορει να νιώθω ζάλη και ατονία. Αλλα εχω κάνει δυο τεστ κοπωσεως και βγήκαν οκ.
> 
> 
> Στην περιπτωση του ευζωνα και σε άλλους που είναι και αθλητές, μου κανει εντυπωση, αφού συνήθως κάνουν συχνά τσεκ απ. Μπορει βέβαια να είναι κάτι του στυλ ενδοκαρδιτιδα που μπορει να ανάπτυχθει πολυ γρήγορα,ή να μην είχαν κανει όλες τις εξετάσεις,πχ χολτερ που θα επιανε πιθανως καποια μη φυσιολογική αρρυθμια.
> 
> 
> Εγώ καλλιο έχω σχετικά χαμηλό. Και νατριο. Μου είχε γράψει συμπληρωμα ο γιατρός και ανέβηκε λίγο αλλά γενικά είναι χαμηλό. Λες να παθω κάτι;


Κι έγω ζαλίζομαι κ κουράζομαι εύκολα αλλά έχω κ ένα χρόνο που δεν κοιμάμαι καλά κ έφτασα τώρα σε σημείο να έχω εξαντλήσει πάρα πολύ τον εαυτό μου και τα νεύρα μου κοιμάμαι 3 με 6 ώρες κ μερικές φορές 8 9. Αυτό με τους αθλητές συμβαίνει γτ μπορεί να περάσουν μια λοίμωξη κ να προπονηθουν πριν γίνουν καλά οπότε το μικρόβιο περνάει στην καρδιά. Είναι πολλοί οι παράγοντες πάντως ανακοπη χωρίς αιτία δεν υπάρχει. Πάντα υπάρχει λόγος απλά πολλοί δεν μπορούν να τους βρουν γτ δν φαίνονται στην νεκροψία πρέπει την ωρα που το παθαίνει να το δουν στο καρδιογραφημα για να καταλαβουν. Όλα φαίνονται στο καρδιογραφημα απλά μπορεί να μην τα πιασει κι αν ο γιατρός υποπτεύφθει κάτι υπάρχει εξέταση ειδική για να δει αν έχεις κίνδυνο να εμφανίσεις τέτοια θανατηφόρα αρρυθμία. Κ στο τεστ κοποσεως φαίνεται επίσης. Εμένα ο γιατρός μου είπε να μην κάνω τεστ κοποσεως γτ δεν νομίζει πως κινδυνεύω να κάνω τέτοια αρρυθμία παρόλο τις ταχυπαλμιες επειδή είναι από τον φλεβοκομβο.πχ όσοι έχουν αρρυθμίες η έκτακτες από αλλού από τις κοιλιές η από τους κόλπους θα το έψαχναν παραπάνω. Στον ύπνο κινδυνεύουν για ανάκππη όσοι κανουν μεγάλες άπνοιες γτ στερειτε ο εγκέφαλος οξυγόνο. Το οποίο μπορεί να γίνει κι από ασφυξία. Η ανάκοπη είναι επιπλοκη κάποιας νόσου και όχι νόσος. 
Τώρα για το κάλιο να φροντίσεις να είσαι στα σωστά όρια. Κάλιο νάτριο μαγνήσιο πολύ σημαντικά γ το ρυθμό της καρδιάς.

----------


## Antonis8

> Κι έγω ζαλίζομαι κ κουράζομαι εύκολα αλλά έχω κ ένα χρόνο που δεν κοιμάμαι καλά κ έφτασα τώρα σε σημείο να έχω εξαντλήσει πάρα πολύ τον εαυτό μου και τα νεύρα μου κοιμάμαι 3 με 6 ώρες κ μερικές φορές 8 9. Αυτό με τους αθλητές συμβαίνει γτ μπορεί να περάσουν μια λοίμωξη κ να προπονηθουν πριν γίνουν καλά οπότε το μικρόβιο περνάει στην καρδιά. Είναι πολλοί οι παράγοντες πάντως ανακοπη χωρίς αιτία δεν υπάρχει. Πάντα υπάρχει λόγος απλά πολλοί δεν μπορούν να τους βρουν γτ δν φαίνονται στην νεκροψία πρέπει την ωρα που το παθαίνει να το δουν στο καρδιογραφημα για να καταλαβουν. Όλα φαίνονται στο καρδιογραφημα απλά μπορεί να μην τα πιασει κι αν ο γιατρός υποπτεύφθει κάτι υπάρχει εξέταση ειδική για να δει αν έχεις κίνδυνο να εμφανίσεις τέτοια θανατηφόρα αρρυθμία. Κ στο τεστ κοποσεως φαίνεται επίσης. Εμένα ο γιατρός μου είπε να μην κάνω τεστ κοποσεως γτ δεν νομίζει πως κινδυνεύω να κάνω τέτοια αρρυθμία παρόλο τις ταχυπαλμιες επειδή είναι από τον φλεβοκομβο.πχ όσοι έχουν αρρυθμίες η έκτακτες από αλλού από τις κοιλιές η από τους κόλπους θα το έψαχναν παραπάνω. Στον ύπνο κινδυνεύουν για ανάκππη όσοι κανουν μεγάλες άπνοιες γτ στερειτε ο εγκέφαλος οξυγόνο. Το οποίο μπορεί να γίνει κι από ασφυξία. Η ανάκοπη είναι επιπλοκη κάποιας νόσου και όχι νόσος. 
> Τώρα για το κάλιο να φροντίσεις να είσαι στα σωστά όρια. Κάλιο νάτριο μαγνήσιο πολύ σημαντικά γ το ρυθμό της καρδιάς.




Κάνω και άπνοιες. Δεν με πιστεύει όμως κανένας γιατρός γιατί είμαι αδύνατος. Έκανα εξέταση σε πνευμονολόγο και σε ΩΡΛ δεν μου βρήκαν τίποτα, αλλά μου είπαν να πάω να κάνω μελέτη ύπνου αν θέλω και θα κλείσω μέσα στο μήνα, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι μπορει να μην την πιάσουν γιατί δεν κάνω κάθε μέρα. Κάποιες φορές μέσα στα βράδια μπορεί να αισθανθώ ότι σταματάω να αναπνέω, κυρίως όταν κοιμάμαι μπρούμυτα και το αντιλαμβάνομαι και αρχίζω να κινούμαι για να αναπνεύσω ξανά, χωρίς να ξυπνήσω εντελώς. Μου συνέβη και εχθές. Ο καρδιολόγος μου μού είπε πως μόνοστο πρώτο χόλτερ φάνηκε να έχω κάποιες έκτακτες συστολές το βράδυ που μπορεί να συνδυάζονται με την άπνοια αλλά δεν έκανα σε κανένα από τα τρία χόλτερ κάποια επικίνδυνη αρρυθμια ή κάτι τέτοιο. Και αν έχω άπνοια όντως, η πνευμονολόγος μου είπε ότι εικάζει ότι είναι μάλλον ελαφριά και δεν συμβαίνει κάθε βράδυ. Το έχω και χρόνια βέβαια, τώρα είμαι 29, από τα 24 το νιώθω περιστασιακά και κυρίως όταν έχω άγχος. 

Το κάλλιο ήταν εντάξει στις τελευταίες εξετάσεις, νάτριο είναι συνήθως ακριβώς στην τιμή του ορίου. Μου είπε ο καρδιολόγος να βάζω λίγο παραπάνω αλάτι (το είχα βγάλει στην διατροφή μου για χρόνια) έχω και υπόταση και επηρεάζει. Γενικώς ένα χάλι. Έχω χαμηλούς παλμούς, μου λένε καλό είναι αυτό, αλλά αν συνδυαστούν όλα αυτά, χαμηλή πίεση, χαμηλοί παλμοί, άπνοια κλπ κλπ, κλάφτα. 

Εγώ έκανα δύο για να είμαι καλυμμένος και βγήκαν όλα μια χαρά, κανένα πρόβλημα. Γενικά πάνω στο περπάτημα ή στο τρέξιμο δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ κάποιο σύμπτωμα, μόνο αν κουραστώ για πολλές ώρες. Το οποίο εν μέρει μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογικό, αλλά εμένα με αγχώνει. 

Κι εγώ έχω ταλαιπωρήσει τον οργανισμό μου τελευταία. Άγχος, κακός ύπνος,θέματα με το στομάχι κλπ. Συνήθως κοιμάμαι αρκετές ώρες, αλλά αν με πιάσει αυπνία, πάει σερί για μέρες και μετά την επόμενη μέρα είμαι ένα ράκος.

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Κάνω και άπνοιες. Δεν με πιστεύει όμως κανένας γιατρός γιατί είμαι αδύνατος. Έκανα εξέταση σε πνευμονολόγο και σε ΩΡΛ δεν μου βρήκαν τίποτα, αλλά μου είπαν να πάω να κάνω μελέτη ύπνου αν θέλω και θα κλείσω μέσα στο μήνα, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι μπορει να μην την πιάσουν γιατί δεν κάνω κάθε μέρα. Κάποιες φορές μέσα στα βράδια μπορεί να αισθανθώ ότι σταματάω να αναπνέω, κυρίως όταν κοιμάμαι μπρούμυτα και το αντιλαμβάνομαι και αρχίζω να κινούμαι για να αναπνεύσω ξανά, χωρίς να ξυπνήσω εντελώς. Μου συνέβη και εχθές. Ο καρδιολόγος μου μού είπε πως μόνοστο πρώτο χόλτερ φάνηκε να έχω κάποιες έκτακτες συστολές το βράδυ που μπορεί να συνδυάζονται με την άπνοια αλλά δεν έκανα σε κανένα από τα τρία χόλτερ κάποια επικίνδυνη αρρυθμια ή κάτι τέτοιο. Και αν έχω άπνοια όντως, η πνευμονολόγος μου είπε ότι εικάζει ότι είναι μάλλον ελαφριά και δεν συμβαίνει κάθε βράδυ. Το έχω και χρόνια βέβαια, τώρα είμαι 29, από τα 24 το νιώθω περιστασιακά και κυρίως όταν έχω άγχος. 
> 
> Το κάλλιο ήταν εντάξει στις τελευταίες εξετάσεις, νάτριο είναι συνήθως ακριβώς στην τιμή του ορίου. Μου είπε ο καρδιολόγος να βάζω λίγο παραπάνω αλάτι (το είχα βγάλει στην διατροφή μου για χρόνια) έχω και υπόταση και επηρεάζει. Γενικώς ένα χάλι. Έχω χαμηλούς παλμούς, μου λένε καλό είναι αυτό, αλλά αν συνδυαστούν όλα αυτά, χαμηλή πίεση, χαμηλοί παλμοί, άπνοια κλπ κλπ, κλάφτα. 
> 
> Εγώ έκανα δύο για να είμαι καλυμμένος και βγήκαν όλα μια χαρά, κανένα πρόβλημα. Γενικά πάνω στο περπάτημα ή στο τρέξιμο δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ κάποιο σύμπτωμα, μόνο αν κουραστώ για πολλές ώρες. Το οποίο εν μέρει μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογικό, αλλά εμένα με αγχώνει. 
> 
> Κι εγώ έχω ταλαιπωρήσει τον οργανισμό μου τελευταία. Άγχος, κακός ύπνος,θέματα με το στομάχι κλπ. Συνήθως κοιμάμαι αρκετές ώρες, αλλά αν με πιάσει αυπνία, πάει σερί για μέρες και μετά την επόμενη μέρα είμαι ένα ράκος.


Η καρδιά σου στο χολτερ τη νύχτα πόσους παλμούς έδειξε; πως νιώθεις όταν έχεις αϋπνίες συναισθήματικα και σωματικά;

----------


## Antonis8

> Η καρδιά σου στο χολτερ τη νύχτα πόσους παλμούς έδειξε; πως νιώθεις όταν έχεις αϋπνίες συναισθήματικα και σωματικά;




Οι χαμηλότεροι πρώτο ήταν 45, στο δεύτερο 37 και στο τρίτο 47. Παλιά αισθανόμουν κουρασμένος φυσικά, αλλά δεν είχα τόσο άγχος για την έλλειψη ύπνου. Πλέον νιώθω πολύ χαλιά, αν τύχει και δεν κοιμηθώ κάνω έκτακτες ,ζαλίζομαι, ατονία , πάρα πολύ άγχος, ανησυχία κλπ. Γιατί? Σχετίζεται;

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Οι χαμηλότεροι πρώτο ήταν 45, στο δεύτερο 37 και στο τρίτο 47. Παλιά αισθανόμουν κουρασμένος φυσικά, αλλά δεν είχα τόσο άγχος για την έλλειψη ύπνου. Πλέον νιώθω πολύ χαλιά, αν τύχει και δεν κοιμηθώ κάνω έκτακτες ,ζαλίζομαι, ατονία , πάρα πολύ άγχος, ανησυχία κλπ. Γιατί? Σχετίζεται;


Όχι ρωτάω γτ εγώ νιώθω χάλια η κατάθλιψη γίνεται χειρότερη κ οι φοβίες επίσης δεν έχω κουράγιο γ τίποτα κυριολεκτικά δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου

----------


## Antonis8

> Όχι ρωτάω γτ εγώ νιώθω χάλια η κατάθλιψη γίνεται χειρότερη κ οι φοβίες επίσης δεν έχω κουράγιο γ τίποτα κυριολεκτικά δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου


Eσύ έχεις χαμηλούς παλμούς; Έβαλες χόλτερ; 

Εννοείται έτσι ακριβώς είμαστε όλοι, φοβίες χτυπάνε κόκκινο ότι θα πάθω κάτι λόγω της αυπνίας, είμαι ικανός να ακυρώσω οτιδήποτε έχω να κάνω από το φόβο ότι θα κουραστώ και προσπαθώ να παραμείνω στο κρεβάτι για να μην πάθω τίποτα κλπ, νιώθω δύσνπια και βάρος στο θώρακα, ζαλάδες και άλλα ωραία. 

Εσύ έχεις θέμα με τον ύπνο γενικά; Έχεις συχνά αυπνίες;

----------


## Macgyver

Μα ειναι δυνατον να σεπηρεαζουν αυτα τα σκουπιδια της τηλεορασης ........?
ευτυχως εχω οτε TV .........

πολλα ενδιαφεροντα ντοκυμαντερ ........

----------


## Antonis8

> Μα ειναι δυνατον να σεπηρεαζουν αυτα τα σκουπιδια της τηλεορασης ........?
> ευτυχως εχω οτε TV .........
> 
> πολλα ενδιαφεροντα ντοκυμαντερ ........



Φίλε μου μας το ξαναείπες, δεν σε κάνει εναλλακτικό το να μην παρακολουθείς τηλέοραση, ούτε εγώ βλέπω αλλά κοιμάμαι στης γιαγιάς μου και την αφήνει ανοιχτή και άκουσα κάτι, πραγματικά είσαι εντελώς εκτός θέματος. Και σκουπίδια να έβλεπε κάποιος , το θέμα είναι να έχει την κριτική σκέψη να τα φιλτράρει, σκουπίδια μπορείς να βρεις και σε έντυπα και σε βιβλία και παντού, κρίση χρειάζεται για να μπορείς να σκέφτεσαι τι αληθεύει, τι είναι υπερβολικό κ.ο.κ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, απευθύνομαι σε αρρωστοφοβικούς που μαθαίνουν με ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ τρόπο για αιφνίδιους θανάτους σε νεαρούς ανθρώπους και πώς τους επηρεάζει αυτό.

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Eσύ έχεις χαμηλούς παλμούς; Έβαλες χόλτερ; 
> 
> Εννοείται έτσι ακριβώς είμαστε όλοι, φοβίες χτυπάνε κόκκινο ότι θα πάθω κάτι λόγω της αυπνίας, είμαι ικανός να ακυρώσω οτιδήποτε έχω να κάνω από το φόβο ότι θα κουραστώ και προσπαθώ να παραμείνω στο κρεβάτι για να μην πάθω τίποτα κλπ, νιώθω δύσνπια και βάρος στο θώρακα, ζαλάδες και άλλα ωραία. 
> 
> Εσύ έχεις θέμα με τον ύπνο γενικά; Έχεις συχνά αυπνίες;


εγω εχω το αντιθετο υψηλους παλμους με τον υπνο ναι ολη μερα νυσταζω και το βραδυ δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω με τιποτα

----------


## Macgyver

> Φίλε μου μας το ξαναείπες, δεν σε κάνει εναλλακτικό το να μην παρακολουθείς τηλέοραση, ούτε εγώ βλέπω αλλά κοιμάμαι στης γιαγιάς μου και την αφήνει ανοιχτή και άκουσα κάτι, πραγματικά είσαι εντελώς εκτός θέματος. Και σκουπίδια να έβλεπε κάποιος , το θέμα είναι να έχει την κριτική σκέψη να τα φιλτράρει, σκουπίδια μπορείς να βρεις και σε έντυπα και σε βιβλία και παντού, κρίση χρειάζεται για να μπορείς να σκέφτεσαι τι αληθεύει, τι είναι υπερβολικό κ.ο.κ. .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## vickie_victoria

Επίσης το πρωί όταν σηκώνομαι η καρδιά μου χτυπάει πολύ γρήγορα μπορει κ 150 παλμούς αλλά άτονα δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό μου φέρνει μια αδυναμία και ζάλη

----------


## Antonis8

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Θα συνεχίσεις το σπαμ χωρίς λόγο ή θεωρεις επιχειρημα τις δεκάδες τελείες;

----------


## Antonis8

]




> Επίσης το πρωί όταν σηκώνομαι η καρδιά μου χτυπάει πολύ γρήγορα μπορει κ 150 παλμούς αλλά άτονα δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό μου φέρνει μια αδυναμία και ζάλη




Απο την κούραση και την αυπνια είναι. Εγώ χθες δεν κοιμηιθηκα λόγω άγχους, το πολυ μια ώρα με πήρε ο υπνος, χαλια. Σήμερα φοβαμαι για έκτακτες και γενικα δεν μπορω να παρω τα ποδια νου. Κι ενώ έχω χρόνο να κοιμηθω και τώρα ακόμα, δεν να ππαίρνει με τιποτα ο υπνος. Δοκιμασα μελατονινη, δεν με βοήθησε δυστυχώς.

----------


## Macgyver

> Θα συνεχίσεις το σπαμ χωρίς λόγο ή θεωρεις επιχειρημα τις δεκάδες τελείες;


Oxi βρε Αντωνη , δεν υπαρχει λογος να τσακωνομαστε τετοιες μερες , αυτο θεωρησα .......... ας τσακωθουμε μετα το Πασχα !!! ελα , φιλικα ......

δεν νομιζω οτι σπαμαρω ....... εχω ανοιξει ανω των 200 θρεντς , δεν το λες και σπαμ αυτο .......

και εχοντας γνωσεις πολλες απο την κτθλψη , παντα σπευδω να βοηθησω ........ ειμαι γνωστος γι αυτο ......

----------


## vickie_victoria

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Απο την κούραση και την αυπνια είναι. Εγώ χθες δεν κοιμηιθηκα λόγω άγχους, το πολυ μια ώρα με πήρε ο υπνος, χαλια. Σήμερα φοβαμαι για έκτακτες και γενικα δεν μπορω να παρω τα ποδια νου. Κι ενώ έχω χρόνο να κοιμηθω και τώρα ακόμα, δεν να ππαίρνει με τιποτα ο υπνος. Δοκιμασα μελατονινη, δεν με βοήθησε δυστυχώς.


Έρχομαι να πιστέψω κι εγώ ότι είναι από κούραση κι έλλειψη ύπνου γιατί το πρωί σηκώθηκα νωρίς με 5 ώρες ύπνο κ είχα ταχυπαλμια 150 παλμους σίγουρα κ ζαλιζόμουν κ ένιωθα αδυναμία. Μετραω πίεση καθιστή είχα 10 φαντάσου όρθια σίγουρα 8-9 γι αυτό κ η ταχυπαλμια. Παθαίνω ορθοστατικη υπόταση κ με πιάνει ταχυπαλμια μόλις κάτσω όλα καλά επανέρχονται κ οι παλμοί κ η πίεση. Εμένα όμως γενικά πάντα η καρδιά μου χτυπούσε γρήγορα κ ανεβαζε παλμους νομίζω ότι ο κάθε οργανισμός έχει τα δικά του στάνταρ για να ανταπεξέλθει. Άλλος ακούει ότι ανεβάζω τόσους παλμούς κ τρομάζει όμως έτσι λειτουργεί η δική μου καρδιά κ σένα έχει χαμηλόυς παλμούς γτ έτσι λειτουργεί απλά το πρόβλημα είναι όταν είσαι σε κίνηση η άσκηση αν δεν ανεβαίνουν τοτε σημαίνει ότι έχει πρόβλημα προσαρμογής αλλιώς όλα καλά από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει κάποιο οργανικό πρόβλημα που να τα δημιουργεί σημαίνει ότι έτσι είναι από τη φύση της. Κι εγώ έχω διαφυγες σε βαλβίδες κ ένα φύσημα όλα αθώα μου είπαν είναι δεν είναι από κάποιο πρόβλημα απλά η καρδιά μου επειδη αντλει αίμα με δύναμη ακούγεται ένα φύσημα.

----------


## Antonis8

Κι εγώ το ίδιο έχω με την βαλβίδα.

Σήμερα έχω κι εγώ ταχυπαλμια. Είμαι με το οξυμετρο στο δάχτυλο όλη τη μέρα, έφτασαν 112 οι παλμοι μου πριν ενώ ήμουν καθιστός.θα καλεσω έναν γιατρό να με δει, δεν γίνεται. Εχω ζάλη, χαλια είμαι.

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Κι εγώ το ίδιο έχω με την βαλβίδα.
> 
> Σήμερα έχω κι εγώ ταχυπαλμια. Είμαι με το οξυμετρο στο δάχτυλο όλη τη μέρα, έφτασαν 112 οι παλμοι μου πριν ενώ ήμουν καθιστός.θα καλεσω έναν γιατρό να με δει, δεν γίνεται. Εχω ζάλη, χαλια είμαι.


Εγώ κοιμάμαι κ πάλι χάλια είμαι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι πάω να κάνω μια δουλειά κ κουράζομαι τόσο πολύ χτυπάει δυνατα η καρδιά μου κ με πιάνει μια απίστευτη κούραση κ όταν μου ζητάει κάποιος να βοηθήσω σε κάτι εκεί είναι το χειρότερο μου. Δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι όντως δεν μπορώ. Κ αυτη τη σκέψη με την ανακοπη πότε δεν μπορώ να τη βγάλω απ το μυαλό κάθε ώρα κ λεπτό το σκέφτομαι. Κοιμάμαι με το χέρι στο σφυγμό.

----------


## Antonis8

> Κ αυτη τη σκέψη με την ανακοπη πότε δεν μπορώ να τη βγάλω απ το μυαλό κάθε ώρα κ λεπτό το σκέφτομαι. Κοιμάμαι με το χέρι στο σφυγμό.


Κι εγώ δυστυχώς. 

Κοίτα, πέντε ώρες που κοιμάσαι δεν είναι πολλές, ίσως για αυτό είσαι κουρασμένη. Και παίζει ρόλο και η ποιότητα του ύπνου. Έχει τύχει να κοιμηθώ πχ επτά ώρες και να ξυπνήσω κουρασμένος και έχει τύχει με πέντε να είμαι μια χαρά, εξαρτάται αν κάνεις βαθύ ύπνο και πόσο ξεκουράζεσαι. 

Άπνοιες κάνεις; Γιατί αν κάνεις παίζει ρόλο στο πόσο ξεκουράζεσαι. 

Παίρνεις κάποια αγωγή; Αντικαταθλιπτικά κλπ;

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Κι εγώ δυστυχώς. 
> 
> Κοίτα, πέντε ώρες που κοιμάσαι δεν είναι πολλές, ίσως για αυτό είσαι κουρασμένη. Και παίζει ρόλο και η ποιότητα του ύπνου. Έχει τύχει να κοιμηθώ πχ επτά ώρες και να ξυπνήσω κουρασμένος και έχει τύχει με πέντε να είμαι μια χαρά, εξαρτάται αν κάνεις βαθύ ύπνο και πόσο ξεκουράζεσαι. 
> 
> Άπνοιες κάνεις; Γιατί αν κάνεις παίζει ρόλο στο πόσο ξεκουράζεσαι. 
> 
> Παίρνεις κάποια αγωγή; Αντικαταθλιπτικά κλπ;


Όχι δεν κάνω απνοιες ούτε αγωγή παίρνω αλλά κοιμάμαι με άγχος ξυπνάω με άγχος σηκώνομαι με το ζόρι και όπως είπα αυτό που έγινε με τον ευζωνα με διέλυσε όχι απλά με επηρέασε επειδή λέει ξύπνησε σηκώθηκε με το ζόρι και μετά έπεσε κάτω κ πέθανε με έχει στοιχιωσει φοβάμαι να σηκωθώ από οπουδήποτε νιώθω εξαντληση όπως κ εκείνος αντέ βγάλε άκρη τώρα αν είναι σωματικά η ψυχολογίκα

----------


## vickie_victoria

Εγώ έχω τρέλαθει μ αυτά που ακούω κ είναι και ανεξήγητα. Έχω απιστευτα νεύρα. Τώρα πάλι διάβασα γ αυτό το μοντέλο που ξαφνικά έπεσε κ πεθανε. Δεν αντέχω άλλο συνέχεια μου έρχεται στο μυαλό ότι ξαφνικά πέφτω κ κατάρρεω όταν κουράζομαι ειδικά κ ανεβάζω παλμους ζαλίζομαι τόσο πολύ λέω σίγουρα τώρα θα λιποθύμησω. Το πρωί φοβάμαι να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι. Δεν την αντέχω άλλο αυτή τη ζωή δεν μπορώ.

----------


## anela

Καλησπέρα, εννοείται πως επιρεάζεται κόσμος απο όλα αυτά που γίνονται με εμένα πρωτη απο όλους, εγω διαβαζα για καναρίνι που πέθανε που λεει ο λογος και στεναχωριόμουν πόσο μάλλον για ανθρωπους, αλλά τελικά αποφάσισα να μην βλέπω ειδήσεις γιατί μονο κακό μου έκαναν στην ψυχολογία, προσπαθησε να βλεπεις θετικά πραγματα να ακούς μουσική να συζητάς για θετικά πραγματα, επίσης σκεψου και πως παλιά παθαινε ο κόσμος πραγματα απλα δεν υπηρχε τηλεόραση και ιντερνετ για να μαθεις για τον Κινέζο που τον πλακωσε η γεφυρα και να φοβηθείς μετά, ηταν ολα σε μικρότερη κλίμακα. Στα λεω εγώ που εχω κρισεις πανικού και φοβίες για 1002 πραγματα, τα περισσοτερα ειναι θεμα μυαλού και πως τα βλέπεις αν επιλέγεις να βλεπεις τα θετικά θα εισαι και εσυ καλύτερα, δεν λεω να ζουμε σε γυάλα αλλα απο την στιγμη που καποιοι ανθρωποι επιρεαζομαστε περισσοτερο απο αλλους αν μπορούμε να μην τροφοδοτούμε τις φοβίες μας καλο θα μας κάνει στο τέλος. Επίσης θα δείς —διαβασεις κάτι κακό και μετά θα το επεξεργαστείς τοσες φορές στο μυαλό σου με το να το σκεφτεσαι συνέχεια που θα σου τρωει τη ζωη δεν αξιζει.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εεε, σε μια εκπομπη λεει για έναν νεαρό, που επαθε ανακοπη απο ανευρισμα. Το συμπτωμα του ηταν ότι ζαλιζοταν και είχε στεναχωρηθει και ανέβασε πιεση 25.


Γενικά να ξέρεις δεν ειναι σπάνιο σε μικρές ηλικίες. Γι αυτό καλο θα ειναι να κάνεις τακτικα τα τσεκαπ σου για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου σίγουρο είτε τα ακους στη τηλεόραση είτε οχι. Παντα νομιζουμε οτι δε θα συμβεί σε μας μεγα λαθος.

----------


## csath

σε τετοιες ηλικιες που αναφερει ο φιλος, 20-25 π.χ. φυσικά και είναι σπάνιο. Να προσέχουμε λίγο τι γράφουμε. Αν ήταν τόσο εύκολο θα είχε αφανιστεί ο μισός νεανικός πληθυσμός. Υπάρχουν επίσης περιστατικά που είναι από χρήση ουσιών και τα αναφέρουν ως καρδιακά, όπως π.χ. τις προάλλες ενός 20αρη που έπαιζε σε ταινίες της ντίσνεϋ. Φυσικά και πρέπει να κάνουμε τις εξετάσεις μας δια παν ενδεχόμενο. Αν όμως ήταν συχνό το φαινόμενο και ειδικά εδώ μέσα τόσα χρόνια με μέλη που αναφέρουν κρίσεις πανικού, ζαλάδες κλπ. και σε μικρές ηλικίες, θα είχε εξοντωθεί το μισο φορουμ. Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> σε τετοιες ηλικιες που αναφερει ο φιλος, 20-25 π.χ. φυσικά και είναι σπάνιο. Να προσέχουμε λίγο τι γράφουμε. Αν ήταν τόσο εύκολο θα είχε αφανιστεί ο μισός νεανικός πληθυσμός. Υπάρχουν επίσης περιστατικά που είναι από χρήση ουσιών και τα αναφέρουν ως καρδιακά, όπως π.χ. τις προάλλες ενός 20αρη που έπαιζε σε ταινίες της ντίσνεϋ. Φυσικά και πρέπει να κάνουμε τις εξετάσεις μας δια παν ενδεχόμενο. Αν όμως ήταν συχνό το φαινόμενο και ειδικά εδώ μέσα τόσα χρόνια με μέλη που αναφέρουν κρίσεις πανικού, ζαλάδες κλπ. και σε μικρές ηλικίες, θα είχε εξοντωθεί το μισο φορουμ. Φιλικά πάντα.


Γνωρίζω ηδη δυο ατομα που έφυγαν απο καρδια σε ηλικία κάτω των 35.αρα σπάνιο δε μου ακούγεται μιας που δεν εχω και τοσο μεγαλο κυκλο

----------


## csath

κι εμένα ένας συμφοιτητής μου είχε φύγει στα 21 από ανεύρυσμα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι οι 21αρηδες θα πάθουν ανεύρυσμα. Μπορεί να πάθει ο 1 στους 10. Και στην ιατρική πιθανότητες είναι, το λένε και οι ίδιοι οι γιατροί. Σίγουρα πρέπει να κάνουμε τσεκαπ για να βλέπουμε που βρισκόμαστε σε κάθε περίπτωση, καθώς υπάρχουν κι άλλοι παράγοντες, κληρονομικότητα κλπ. Το ότι μπορεί να γνωρίζουμε 1-2 άτομα του περιβάλλοντός μας συγκαταλέγεται σε μικρό ποσοστό. Αυτά τα γράφουν οι στατιστικές, δεν τα λεω εγώ. Υπαρκτή μεν πιθανότητα, αλλά μικρή.

----------


## Georgewww

> κι εμένα ένας συμφοιτητής μου είχε φύγει στα 21 από ανεύρυσμα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι οι 21αρηδες θα πάθουν ανεύρυσμα. Μπορεί να πάθει ο 1 στους 10. Και στην ιατρική πιθανότητες είναι, το λένε και οι ίδιοι οι γιατροί. Σίγουρα πρέπει να κάνουμε τσεκαπ για να βλέπουμε που βρισκόμαστε σε κάθε περίπτωση, καθώς υπάρχουν κι άλλοι παράγοντες, κληρονομικότητα κλπ. Το ότι μπορεί να γνωρίζουμε 1-2 άτομα του περιβάλλοντός μας συγκαταλέγεται σε μικρό ποσοστό. Αυτά τα γράφουν οι στατιστικές, δεν τα λεω εγώ. Υπαρκτή μεν πιθανότητα, αλλά μικρή.


Τι 1 στους 10 βρε, θα ήμασταν στα μπαλκόνια σε πανικό, χαλάρωσε :) 1 στους 100000 πες καλύτερα. Και πολλά έβαλα. Θα μας πεθάνεις βραδιάτικα και είμαι και σε κρίσιμη ηλικία στα 35  ξεκινάνε τα αχ βαχ κριτσ κρατς.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Μην κολλάτε στους αριθμούς μπορεινα συμβεί αυτο λεω. Πάντα λεμε μικρο ποσοστο δε θα τύχει σε μας και έχουν φύγει πολλοι νεοι ετσι. Κανετε ακριβώς αυτό που κράζω. Επειδή είναι μικρό το ποσοστό θεωρείται δυσκολο να συμβεί σε σας. Γιατί; συμβολαιο εχετε κάνει; να κανετε εξετάσεις. Η προληψη σώζει. Μεγαλα ποσοστα μικρα δεν εχει σημασία. Απο τη στιγμή που συμβαινουν με το να εισαι προσεκτικός μονο κατι θετικο θα βγει

----------


## Macgyver

Καθολου , σκουπιδια ειναι ολα ........μα οοοολα ......

----------


## csath

> Μην κολλάτε στους αριθμούς μπορεινα συμβεί αυτο λεω. Πάντα λεμε μικρο ποσοστο δε θα τύχει σε μας και έχουν φύγει πολλοι νεοι ετσι. Κανετε ακριβώς αυτό που κράζω. Επειδή είναι μικρό το ποσοστό θεωρείται δυσκολο να συμβεί σε σας. Γιατί; συμβολαιο εχετε κάνει; να κανετε εξετάσεις. Η προληψη σώζει. Μεγαλα ποσοστα μικρα δεν εχει σημασία. Απο τη στιγμή που συμβαινουν με το να εισαι προσεκτικός μονο κατι θετικο θα βγει


εννοείται πως η πρόληψη σώζει ανεξαρτήτως ποσοστών...

----------

